# Everything feels fake



## Krob216 (Sep 5, 2018)

Everything feels so fake, I don't know what else to do. I did a lot of coke a few weeks ago and now I'm all messed up. I have to take trazadone to go to sleep cause I was up for 3 days straight. This is hell, how do I come out of this


----------



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear this.

That's what makes DPDR a hell like no other.

Being hyperaware of the situation fuels it, then you keep burning. Just know this, *there are *people who have been where you are right now, and they did come out with their sanity intact enough. And lived on.


----------



## Krob216 (Sep 5, 2018)

I didn't think how hard it can be on other people. Hopefully this fades away soon


----------



## Emptyflask (Jun 29, 2019)

This may not work for everyone but you could try grounding exersizes or guided meditation to help you feel more connected to your surroundings. Im sorry your struggling. Ive been there. I hope ive given you something to try and hope it helps.


----------



## ev3rything (Aug 23, 2013)

I would try to relax and do relaxing things. Maybe your mind is overloaded or stressed out from the drug intake? Maybe meditation or doing things you like will help bring it back to balance. I hope you feel better soon.


----------

